# Gotta "Tip" his horns--how to?



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

My daughters wether must have his horns tipped before the next show. I have been advised by the veterinarian (small animal) that I work for that all we need to do is use the dremmel tip on the drill and dremmel the horns down at the top. She said we could go down 3/4" to 1" without any worry of hitting any of the horn core. 

What is the experience of the TGS members doing this? This will be our very first time. I was going to set an appt. for my large animal vet to do this-but the Dr. I work for made it sound so easy--so saving the $$ would be nice. But if this is risky I feel I need to let the large animal vet do it. 

What do ya'll think??


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I've only used wire wire to cut horns. But as a dog groomer I do use a dremmel for nails. If your only taking that much off you shouldn't have a problem except it could take forever


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I just use hoof trimmers.
Can trim about 1/2 inch at a time or until you see a tiny dot of blood.

This makes it a dull tip so that it isn't dangerous (as much) to other goats.
Is this the reason for tipping?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

yep I've used horse hoof nippers - they cut that pointy sharp bit off easy. I took maybe half to three quarters of an inch off. As jesse said you will sometimes see a tiny pin prick of blood warning you to stop. 

It flattens the end off and they tend to stay that way for life. My little bucko will have his done when he's a bit older seeing as he missed disbudding. 

Dont worry if you accidentally. make it bleed for a bit, just keep pressure on it or put some bloodstop powder on.


----------



## Goober (Aug 21, 2009)

How about hoof trimmers to cut it too remove the length necessary, then dremmel to smooth it all out?


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

jesse-goats yes, ffa and I think 4h require the wethers to be without horns (which I refuse to do since our ffa goats live w/my horned boers. They will let us show w/horns, as long as...they are tipped. They want them blunt for the safety of the school kids at the show. I don't mind tipping them--as long as he can have his horns :greengrin: My daughter has no trouble handling him w/horns btw--I wish they would let them be horned, that is how they are in nature! Anyhow--off my soapbox.

ok I will use the trimmers and then just file them smooth--sound like a winning idea to me :thumb: Thanks all!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

yes that is the best bet. tip them with the horse hoof trimmers then maybe dremal to smooth. It would take a long time to dremel them without first nipping off the end.Blood vein should only extend off the head a few inches so taking off the end is safe.


----------



## Charlene (Nov 9, 2011)

i'm glad to see this topic. i have tipped the horns on all of my goats but i only nip off just the very end and then use the dremel to smooth it. 

don't wanna hijack this thread but i have a question...all of my goats are young (3-4 months), horns are only about 4" long. how much can i safely take off so i don't have to do this so often?


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

We tipped his horns last night--I used the method described here and it worked like a charm and he did not mind at all. I help him and hubby snipped a bit off at a time (like when trimming hooves) we got a little blister of blood finally so we stopped and he just trimmed the other horn to match the length (that one had no blood at all) then we dremeled (spelling? lol) the edges--whola! Macho was chewing his cud through the entire thing!! :leap: 

Charlene--from what I learned I would snip a bit off at a time w/the hoof trimmers until you see a bit of blood--then that is as far as we were willing to go. I bet you could go down further, over time, if you wanted but we were fine w/"just tipped enough" :greengrin:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

Does their age matter, or do they not grow back sharp no matter the age? I was wondering because my goats are all horned, and adults I recently purchased. My buck has a broken horn that is much shorter then the other one, but his horns are both pretty dull, and grew in a downward curve. Some of my females have horns that stick up and are really pointy. I would love to be able to cut them once and never have to again. 
Hey, Charlene, happy to see you on here!! I love this forum.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I would THINK that they don't get pointy again, once tipped? I am only guessing as this is my first experience. Maybe someone else can advise better. But I think goats horns grow from the head out--so what is on the outer extremities won't be built upon again? Right?? LOL!

I think the 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch rule would apply mostly. I would trim ever so slightly until you see a bit of blood or you are happy w/the length. 

Also, I bet if you trimmed the horn--saw a bit of blood and stopped, then the following week trimmed a bit more (going down w/in reason) the vein would reduce (like a cuticle on a nail). This would allow you to get the horn shorter than you could would the initial trimming.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Burns is correct. The horn grows from the base at the head. So once tipped the horn will continue to grow but the tip will stay dull.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

^^ yup


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

Sorry to bump an old thread- but I have a couple questions, most of them have been answered in this thread except one. It was asked above but not answered: Will the horn vein continuously move back if small trimmings are done on a regular basis- say, every week or so? I'm not looking to completely de-horn my goats, only keep them in check and within 4-5 inches. They're at about 6 inches now and tipped. If over time I can safely get them back down to 5 inches that would be grand.


----------

